# Oregon Ducks 2007 Football thread (merged)



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*OT: Ducks Heading North?*

..(in the rankings, that is.....)

First of all, the (#19) Ritz Quackers demolished Fresso State 59-10

Other results:

#16 Arkansas *lost* to Alabama 41-38

#15 Georgia tech *lost* to Boston College 24-10

#14 Nebraska *lost* to USC 49-31

#11 UCLA *lost* to Utah 44-6

#9 Louisville *lost* to Kentucky 40-34


My guess is that the Ducks, (#18) Virginia Tech, and (#17) South Carolina will now occupy the 15th, 14th, and 13th slots respecfully.

Does anyone thing that the Ducks have a shot this year at USC? What about UCLA and Cal?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



ABM said:


> ..(in the rankings, that is.....)
> 
> First of all, the (#19) Ritz Quackers demolished Fresso State 59-10
> 
> ...


I'm excited about the Ducks and think anything is possible. If I remember the schedule, both Cal and SC are home games for the Ducks, which is huge.

I was hoping the Ducks would move up more than 3-4 spots given the way they won (Freson State is not a patsy team and Michigan just proved that they are better than the Ducks and the Sister of St. Mary's made them look) . . . but I haven't studied the top 25.

Doesn't really matter, because once the Ducks don't look past Standford and win that game (knock on wood) the next game is against Cal at home at that will either vault them into the top 10 (IMO) or bring us excited Duck fans back down to reality. But for now:

what a game last night . . . this team is one of the best in the country!


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Don't worry, the Beavers will break the streak and send some disappointment to Eugene this year...just like last year with SC.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Perfection said:


> Don't worry, the Beavers will break the streak and send some disappointment to Eugene this year...just like last year with SC.


Maybe the Beavers should schedule legit non-conference teams like Michigan, Oklahoma and Tennessee if they want to be taken seriously.

Even Fresno State has history of being a tough team to beat. Look at Texas A&M from 2 weeks ago. Houston was defending C-USA champs.

If you lose to Cincinnati and round off your non-conference schedule with Utah and Idaho State and Portland State I don't think you should be making statements like, "the Beavers will break the streak and send some disappointment to Eugene this year".

If the Ducks played Oregon State right now, I dont think it would be very close. About as lopsided as the fog bowl from a few years ago.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Go Ducks! They definitely should move up... inertia in college football is hard to overcome. BC might leapfrog Oregon in the standings, though, given they were only two spots behind them and upset a ranked opponent.

Ed O.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Looks like Oregon is 13th in both polls. Now if we can win against Stanford next week and beat a tough Cal team at home the following week we will be in the top ten for sure. I would guess between 8th-10th maybe even higher with the amount of upsets this year.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Five5even said:


> Maybe the Beavers should schedule legit non-conference teams like Michigan, Oklahoma and Tennessee if they want to be taken seriously.
> 
> Even Fresno State has history of being a tough team to beat. Look at Texas A&M from 2 weeks ago. Houston was defending C-USA champs.
> 
> ...


I remember people saying the same stuff last year, even up until and past the point where it became clear the Beavers had the higher SOS rating. They talked about how much better Oklahoma was than BSU, until BSU went out and beat the Sooners in a head-to-head matchup. They talked about how good Fresno was, until they went something like 2-9 on the season. Did you notice yesteraday that Utah destroyed the Bruins, who then still have more ranking votes than anyone the Ducks have played? Cupcake?

Anyway, the Ducks do deserve to be where they are ranked now though. They haven't really played any really good teams, contrary to popular belief, but they've beaten some decent teams by decisive margins. They would definitely crush the Beavers if they played today, and will in December if OSU can't find a QB who can get it done, which is pretty iffy. Beavs definitely don't have much to talk trash about, but until the Ducks beat someone good, they haven't proven anything either.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

IDAHO STATE is the biggest CUPCAKE you can find why didnt you play BSU? or San Jose State? UCLA is always over rated cus they are from LA, did you see how Michigan DESTORYED Notre Dame? 


Michigan are pretty good.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Utherhimo said:


> IDAHO STATE is the biggest CUPCAKE you can find why didnt you play BSU? or San Jose State? UCLA is always over rated cus they are from LA, did you see how Michigan DESTORYED Notre Dame?
> 
> 
> Michigan are pretty good.


Seriously? If Michigan is so good how did they lose to a D-II team at home? And destroying Notre Dame isn't so much of an accomplishment when everyone does it. Is there something about college FB that makes people deliberately ignore reasoned argument?


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Perfection said:


> Don't worry, the Beavers will break the streak and send some disappointment to Eugene this year...just like last year with SC.


You can talk when you stop scheduling games against the University of Phoenix Online.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



BiggaAdams said:


> You can talk when you stop scheduling games against the University of Phoenix Online.


Wow..that was so witty. 

If that's the best you can do and you can't seem to handle facts, then I feel very sorry for you.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



dudleysghost said:


> Seriously? If Michigan is so good how did they lose to a D-II team at home? And destroying Notre Dame isn't so much of an accomplishment when everyone does it. Is there something about college FB that makes people deliberately ignore reasoned argument?


Valpo is pretty good... it's not like they're just any old D-II team. I would bet they're better than many D-I teams, and they actually might be in the top half.

Michigan losing to them is embarassing, especially at home. Michigan is not a top 5 team, as their initial ranking suggested, but they will end up at the end of the year in the top 20, I bet.

Ed O.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

APP ST is one of the best teams in the nation 2 time NAT champion


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Oregon is ranked #13 (AP Poll) going into Stanford next week. If they crush them like they should then it might be a battle between a couple of top 10 teams the following week at Autzen...

And the Ducks have some payback waiting for Cal from last years beatdown.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Ed O said:


> Valpo is pretty good... it's not like they're just any old D-II team. I would bet they're better than many D-I teams, and they actually might be in the top half.
> 
> Michigan losing to them is embarassing, especially at home. Michigan is not a top 5 team, as their initial ranking suggested, but they will end up at the end of the year in the top 20, I bet.
> 
> Ed O.


That first loss for Michigan goes on whoever put their schedule together. If you're going to schedule a 1-AA school, why on earth would you schedule the two-time 1-AA national champions? That's a good team, they'll come in like it's the Super Bowl, etc. If you win, you get no credit -- it's just a 1-AA school after all. If you lose, well, we saw the reaction.

If you're going to schedule a cupcake, schedule a cupcake already. (See OSU for how it's done. Although maybe not with "basketball school" Cincinnati...) Scheduling a dangerous quasi-cupcake is the worst of all worlds.

I think Michigan actually has a pretty good team. They'll be a bowl team; I still wouldn't be surprised to see them win the Big 10, actually. Maybe Oregon can get a rematch in the Rose Bowl.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Stepping Razor said:


> I think Michigan actually has a pretty good team. *They'll be a bowl team;*


Well if being a bowl team makes you pretty good then I guess Cincinnati qualifies, having gone to bowl games 5 of the last 7 years.

The Beavs have played some decent nonconference teams the last couple years. Boise State, Hawaii, Louisville, defending national champ LSU. They play Fresno State every other year or so.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

anyone notice all those empty seats in reser on saturday? those cupcake d2 schools do NOTHING for a program...fans don't wanna go and see a slaughter of a glorified HS team..it's literally a waste of a week of footbal.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Five5even said:


> Oregon is ranked #13 (AP Poll) going into Stanford next week. If they crush them like they should then it might be a battle between a couple of top 10 teams the following week at Autzen...
> 
> And the Ducks have some payback waiting for Cal from last years beatdown.



Sweet . . . #13 in the country.

That is a pretty quick rise considering Ducks weren't even ranked to begin the season and have not beaten a ranked team. No denying, the Ducks have grabbed national attention with their impresive wins.

I hope the team doesn't look ahead to the game against Cal, but I kow I am. :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

I am not, I take it game to game every saturday wearing my ducks jersey!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Utherhimo said:


> I am not, I take it game to game every saturday wearing my ducks jersey!



And no doubt that is the way the team should be taking it.

Next week will be tough to get into considering it is an away game and not on TV . . . . (I hear the bay area is a nice time of place this year, maybe time for a roadtrip)

So how die hard are you . . . are you going to be locked in a room with a radio wearing your jersy? Serious question, I have friends who lock themselves in a room or schedule their weekend to cleaning the gagrage during the game so they can listen to it.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

yup i will be listening to the game, there are two teams I love the Ducks football team and the Blazers during blazers games i like to be on here, watching on tv and listening to the radio.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> And no doubt that is the way the team should be taking it.
> 
> Next week will be tough to get into considering it is an away game and not on TV . . . . (I hear the bay area is a nice time of place this year, maybe time for a roadtrip)
> 
> So how die hard are you . . . are you going to be locked in a room with a radio wearing your jersy? Serious question, I have friends who lock themselves in a room or schedule their weekend to cleaning the gagrage during the game so they can listen to it.


The Bay Area is indeed gorgeous this time of year (I say looking out my SF window). 

Unfortunately Stanford may have the worst atmosphere for college football I have ever seen in my life. That place is dead. Lots of UO alumni down here though so there should be a huge Duck contingent. I bet the Duck fans may outnumber the Stanford fans, and will surely be louder.

Stepping Razor


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Canzano:



> I don't we learned a thing by seeing Oregon State pummel Idaho State 61-10 on Saturday... I guess other than OSU would at least be a top-half of the Big Sky Conference team... however, Oregon's stunning victory over Fresno State tells much more about the Ducks.
> 
> They're that good.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

-Pop


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Stepping Razor said:


> The Bay Area is indeed gorgeous this time of year (I say looking out my SF window).
> 
> Unfortunately Stanford may have the worst atmosphere for college football I have ever seen in my life. That place is dead. Lots of UO alumni down here though so there should be a huge Duck contingent. I bet the Duck fans may outnumber the Stanford fans, and will surely be louder.
> 
> Stepping Razor


Yes..Stanford football has fallen on dark dark days....Stanford Stadium used to be such a great place to watch college football back in days when they were a decent program.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Some of you Duck fans crack me up. Your Ducks havent played any "cupcakes"? Almost EVERY team in the country schedules a "cupcake" each year. 

Ducks:
2007 - Houston (equal to Cinci)
2006 - PORTLAND STATE!!!!
2005 - Houston & Montana
2004 - Idaho & maybe Indiana at the time (which you lost to)
2003 - Nevada & maybe Miss. St.
2002 - PORTLAND STATE, Idaho, and maybe Miss. St.
2001 - Utah (I may be wrong, but Utah wasnt good back then) & Utah St.
2000 - Nevada & Idaho
1999 - Texas El Paso & Nevada
1998 - Texas El Paso & San Jose St.
etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.

But anyways... props to the Ducks. They look really good so far this season, but they also looked good at the start of last season and look how that ended up. But I feel that this year is different, they are better on both sides of the ball... especially on offense. I continue to wish them success this season, just not during the Civil War. :biggrin:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



B_&_B said:


> Some of you Duck fans crack me up. Your Ducks havent played any "cupcakes"? Almost EVERY team in the country schedules a "cupcake" each year.
> 
> Ducks:
> 2007 - Houston (equal to Cinci)
> ...


The difference is that Oregon schedules difficult OOC teams besides the cupcakes. Yeah, sure, you can find a few cupcakes on everyone's schedule. But when you break it down, you'll find a lot more Wisconsins, Oklahomas, Michigans, Michigan States, Georgias, Purdues, Tennessees on Oregon's past, present and future schedules than you will on Oregon State's. That's the point. It's fine every once in a while to throw in an easy win. But as far as I can tell, OSU has only scheduled one solid program from a BCS conference (LSU in 2004) in the past decade, and I don't see any scheduled at least through 2010.

-Pop


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

While the Ducks have definitely upped the ante the past couple years (maybe five years or so.) They were pure cupcake in the 90's -- it cracks me up that they're playing the holier-than-thou game now. I vividly remember Duck fans getting all defensive when UW fans made fun of their schedule.

Then, again, U of O always does it better than anyone else and we're all so lucky to have them represent our state because they're so classy. (Previous sentence should be read in a tone that drips with sarcasm.)

Why is this thread even here? If the Ducks get a big win, it might make sense . . . but do we really need a Fresno State update? At the least, take it upstairs to the off topic area.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



SodaPopinski said:


> The difference is that Oregon schedules difficult OOC teams besides the cupcakes. Yeah, sure, you can find a few cupcakes on everyone's schedule. But when you break it down, you'll find a lot more Wisconsins, Oklahomas, Michigans, Michigan States, Georgias, Purdues, Tennessees on Oregon's past, present and future schedules than you will on Oregon State's. That's the point. It's fine every once in a while to throw in an easy win. But as far as I can tell, OSU has only scheduled one solid program from a BCS conference (LSU in 2004) in the past decade, and I don't see any scheduled at least through 2010.
> 
> -Pop


Part of that, Pop, is the fact that the stadium only holds so many. The bigger names want a guaranteed payout of amount X and there's no way that can be guaranteed with stadium at the current size. We just don't have those billionaires throwing money around! I don't think any fan of any program would prefer their team travel each and every year to play some monumental game just to play some team from a traditional football conference (east coast bias anyways). Although playing other teams at home is no(klahoma) guarantee of a win anyways.

I think both teams have scheduled cupcakes before and will do so in the future and any attempt to dispute that fact is just asinine bordering on ridiculous.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

OSU non-conference schedule for the next 4 years...

*OSU*2008: 
@ Utah
Hawaii
@ Idaho

2009:
PSU
@ UNLV
Cincy

2010:
open
open
Louisville

2011: 
Idaho
@ Wisconsin
open

*UO*

Mediocre at best IMO....good job in getting Wisconsin scheduled.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sa1177 said:


> OSU non-conference schedule for the next 4 years...
> 
> *OSU*2008:
> @ Utah
> ...


Just curious... whats your point? I dont think anybody here is saying that OSU doesnt schedule some "cupcakes". "Mediocre at best"? I think its safe to say that its a decent non-conference schedule, not spectacular, but decent enough.

As yakbladder said, OSU's stadium size and AD budget makes it real hard for OSU to get a home & home with the big name schools.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Cripesarola, I just looked ahead at the Ducks nonconference schedule and y'all only have about one solid team a year in the next four seasons. Pot, meet kettle. Yeesh. 

Is there any chance that you Ducks are aware that you're at least as smug and annoying as Husky fans? Actually, you're worse, because the Huskies have been knocked around lately.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sa1177 said:


> Yes..Stanford football has fallen on dark dark days....Stanford Stadium used to be such a great place to watch college football back in days when they were a decent program.


You mean back when they were the Stanford Indians? :biggrin: It's been a long, lonely road since the days of Jim Plunkett.

OK, I'm exagerating. :biggrin: John Elway and Darrin Nelson were two of the most impressive college football players I've ever seen. But that was what, 1982? And Stanford has had a lot of great players (John Brodie; Guy Benjamin; James Lofton). 

It's too bad, really. Stanford was an ABC staple when I was a kid. One of the most exciting combacks I've ever seen was when Jim Plunkett led Stanford over Michigan with two late scoring drives in the 1972 Rose Bowl. It was a low scoring game, but an exciting nail-biter none the less.

Oh, well. I was a Beaver fan through every losing season between the Great Pumpkin and the modern era. Call me when they've had to endure that! :biggrin:


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



BBert said:


> You mean back when they were the Stanford Indians? :biggrin: It's been a long, lonely road since the days of Jim Plunkett.
> 
> OK, I'm exagerating. :biggrin: John Elway and Darrin Nelson were two of the most impressive college football players I've ever seen. But that was what, 1982? And Stanford has had a lot of great players (John Brodie; Guy Benjamin; James Lofton).
> 
> ...


Yeah, seriously. I was at Stanford when they had a decent team under Ty Willingham (Rose Bowl in 2000 -- worst Rose Bowl team ever, I'm pretty sure) and even then that stadium was pretty dead. Maybe it was better in the Plunkett or Elway years. I'd take Autzen any day...

Stepping Razor


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



B_&_B said:


> Some of you Duck fans crack me up. Your Ducks havent played any "cupcakes"? Almost EVERY team in the country schedules a "cupcake" each year.
> 
> Ducks:
> 2007 - Houston (equal to Cinci)
> ...


IIRC, Utah State and Indiana backed out in 05 and 06 so we replaced them last minute with PSU and Montana.
Like the other poster said, at least we schedule home and homes with big time programs...Wisconsin, Michigan, Tennessee,Oklahoma, Georgia,Colorado, Purdue, Michigan State,etc. Its the fact that OSU consistently is scheduling E Washington, Idaho State, and the like every year. Sure they played LSU and Louisville ONE TIME, but other than that? C'mon...Boise is no different than Fresno...both are "little guys".
All I'm saying is that I would like to see OSU get more home and homes with major programs...it would also increase revenue for corvallis and the university. I know Ohio States and Oklahoma's of the world want no part of Corvallis...but it shouldn't be a problem to get teams like Texas A&M or Boston College caliber.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



BBert said:


> You mean back when they were the Stanford Indians? :biggrin: It's been a long, lonely road since the days of Jim Plunkett.
> 
> OK, I'm exagerating. :biggrin: John Elway and Darrin Nelson were two of the most impressive college football players I've ever seen. But that was what, 1982? And Stanford has had a lot of great players (John Brodie; Guy Benjamin; James Lofton).
> 
> ...


I was referring the Elway years in general...although the team in the nineties with touchdown Tommy Vardell and speadster Glynn Milburn was pretty exciting to watch IMO. 

You certainly correct though that's it's been a long long time since Stanford had a legit sell-out. There is a reason that they removed 20,000+ seats in their stadium during the remodel last year.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



B_&_B said:


> Just curious... whats your point? I dont think anybody here is saying that OSU doesnt schedule some "cupcakes". "Mediocre at best"? I think its safe to say that its a decent non-conference schedule, not spectacular, but decent enough.
> 
> As yakbladder said, OSU's stadium size and AD budget makes it real hard for OSU to get a home & home with the big name schools.


I wasn't trying to make a point, just posting the schedule for discussion...you Beavs fans are so defensive...

And that is not a "decent" non-conference schedule...the only legit opponent is Wisconsin. The Louisville game makes it mediocre as I noted earlier.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sa1177 said:


> I wasn't trying to make a point, just posting the schedule for discussion...you Beavs fans are so defensive...
> 
> And that is not a "decent" non-conference schedule...the only legit opponent is Wisconsin. The Louisville game makes it mediocre as I noted earlier.


Take a look at the Ducks nonconference schedule the next four years and it's no better. I'd post it, but it hurts me to click on goducks.com. For the guy who was dissing Boise, it's the best you've got in some years.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sa1177 said:


> OSU non-conference schedule for the next 4 years...
> 
> *OSU*2008:
> @ Utah
> ...


That is a terrible job of scheduling . . . if you're going to schedule Hawaii, at least make it an away game. :biggrin:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



mobes23 said:


> Take a look at the Ducks nonconference schedule the next four years and it's no better. I'd post it, but it hurts me to click on goducks.com. For the guy who was dissing Boise, it's the best you've got in some years.


I never said a thing about Boise....get your facts straight.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sa1177 said:


> I never said a thing about Boise....get your facts straight.


Uh, I said "for the guy who dissed Boise" -- ain't it clear that I meant someone else? If not, my bad.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



mobes23 said:


> Take a look at the Ducks nonconference schedule the next four years and it's no better. I'd post it, but it hurts me to click on goducks.com. *For the guy who was dissing Boise, it's the best you've got in some years*


ooops...I think TN is a bit better then Boise.

2008:
Boise State
Utah State
Purdue

2009:
Boise State
Purdue
Utah

2010:
New Mexico
Tenessee
Central MI

2011:
Kansas State
Nevada
Utah


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



MAS RipCity said:


> C'mon...Boise is no different than Fresno...both are "little guys".


Are you kidding me? Boise State of last year and Fresno St are COMPLETELY different teams. I don't think there is a football expert around who would agree with you in the slightest.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Utherhimo said:


> IDAHO STATE is the biggest CUPCAKE you can find why didnt you play BSU? or San Jose State? UCLA is always over rated cus they are from LA, did you see how Michigan DESTORYED Notre Dame?


I believe that Oregon State actually had a team back out of their scheduled game, Idaho State was a fill in, because nobody else had a date available.

Scheduling isn't just picking from a list of who you want to play. There's a lot that goes into setting up a game and that was a case where Oregon State probably wanted a quality opponent, but couldn't get one.

Just so you don't worry about our SOS too much, Oregon State has Hawaii, Boise State, Louisville and Wisconsin x2 in upcoming seasons.



Utherhimo said:


> Michigan are pretty good.


Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sa1177 said:


> ooops...I think TN is a bit better then Boise.
> 
> 2008:
> Boise State
> ...


Tennessee is quality (no doubt), but in '08 and '09, BSU is the best you've got. 2011 is a real bear. All in all, it's cupcake-o-rama, ladies.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Fork said:


> Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!


I'd put money on the fact that MI will finish with a higher ranking then OSU....

They don't face another spread offense for the rest of the season...they'll finish 2nd in the Big Ten.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



mobes23 said:


> Tennessee is quality (no doubt), but in '08 and '09, BSU is the best you've got. 2011 is a real bear. All in all, it's cupcake-o-rama, ladies.


Which is a "real Bear."

OSU 2009:
PSU
@ UNLV
Cincy


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sa1177 said:


> ooops...I think TN is a bit better then Boise.
> 
> 2008:
> Boise State
> ...


For reference, Oregon State has: 

2008: Utah, Hawaii, Idaho
2009: Portland State, UNLV, Cincinnati
2010: Louisville, Boise State, open
2011: Idaho, Wisconsin, open
2013: Wisconsin, open, open


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Fork said:


> For reference, Oregon State has:
> 
> 2008: Utah, Hawaii, Idaho
> 2009: Portland State, UNLV, Cincinnati
> ...


yes I know...i posted this 2 pages ago. :biggrin:


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Honestly, part of scheduling has to do with give and take. AND MONEY $$$

A few years ago when we scheduled a top notch team preseason (Louisville I think) we had to agree to play at OSU once and at their home twice. Money is the big issue, as everyone wants to play against good teams that will fill stadiums and perhaps get picked up for television coverage. This is why you see OSU playing LSU at their home (a few years back) and not the reverse.

Almost every team puts a "cupcake" game on their roster to fine tune their games before the conference schedule, and this also provides an opportunity to let some of the reserves hopefully get some PT while still being able to win.

Anyways, scheduling is not the easiest thing in the matter, and I think that trying to derive the maximum amount of revenue is probably one of the top motivating factors (except for keeping rivalry's alive, such that ND always seems to play some of the same teams every year). 

With that said, Oregon seems to always be more hyped up in the media, maybe in part to Phil Knight and Nike, despite the fact that OSU has had several bowl games and produced decent teams for the last several years. Oregon has produced competitive teams though too, and ss a result, they seem to get more of the "better" preseason games.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sa1177 said:


> Which is a "real Bear."
> 
> OSU 2009:
> PSU
> ...


Right on, which leads me back to what I said earlier. Over the next four seasons, the Ducks nonconference schedule is no tougher than the Beavs. The Ducks have had a good run of nonconference opponents, but it's over for the time being. And, maybe, it's time to get off that particular high horse. 

(Nah, I'm not in high school. Didn't mean to insult anyone's masculinity -- every so often, I throw in a 'ladies' or a 'kids' for the heck of it. If you knew me in person, it'd (maybe) make more sense.)


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



mobes23 said:


> Right on, which leads me back to what I said earlier. Over the next four seasons, the Ducks nonconference schedule is no tougher than the Beavs. The Ducks have had a good run of nonconference opponents, but it's over for the time being. And, maybe, it's time to get off that particular high horse.
> 
> (Nah, I'm not in high school. Didn't mean to insult anyone's masculinity -- every so often, I throw in a 'ladies' or a 'kids' for the heck of it. If you knew me in person, it'd (maybe) make more sense.)


Ok fair enough asessment and I would tend to agree...I might argue that UO's schedule is a bit tougher but that will depend on how good Louisville is 2 years from now and who OSU fills those open dates with. 

I am not so much on the high horse that UO plays a great non-conference schedule but rather that OSU's has been historically weak. 

Sorry but the whole "ladies" thing reminded me of HS, or maybe my college frat days. :biggrin:


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sa1177 said:


> Sorry but the whole "ladies" thing reminded me of HS, or maybe my college frat days. :biggrin:


I might've been in a fraternity (but for the love of God don't tell anyone that.)


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



mobes23 said:


> I might've been in a fraternity (but for the love of God don't tell anyone that.)


:lol: yeh....I tend to keep quiet on the fact as well....it was fun while it lasted though I must admit.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Purdue historically has been a successful program, and they are close to leading the nation in point production this year. I don't know if I'd write them off as a "cupcake" by any stretch.

Oregon also has a home and home scheduled with Georgia in the future. Didn't know about Wisconsin for the Beavs - that's a solid matchup.

And to all those talking about how the Beavs have a hard time scheduling big time opponents because of their stadium capacity, take a look at Washington State. They're not ducking anyone. Wisconsin this year, they played Ohio State and Auburn recently. And their home stadium is smaller than Reser.

-Pop


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sa1177 said:


> I am not so much on the high horse that UO plays a great non-conference schedule but rather that OSU's has been historically weak.


OSU has had a tougher Sagarin SOS in 3 of the last 5 seasons (02, 04 and 05), and had one in the regular season last year as well until the Ducks got themselves overmatched in a bowl game.

Stats are fun, eh ducks homers?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



dudleysghost said:


> OSU has had a tougher Sagarin SOS in 3 of the last 5 seasons (02, 04 and 05), and had one in the regular season last year as well until the Ducks got themselves overmatched in a bowl game.
> 
> Stats are fun, eh ducks homers?


#13 is the most telling stat to me.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



zagsfan20 said:


> #13 is the most telling stat to me.


Excellently deployed change of topic.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



dudleysghost said:


> OSU has had a tougher Sagarin SOS in 3 of the last 5 seasons (02, 04 and 05), and had one in the regular season last year as well until the Ducks got themselves overmatched in a bowl game.
> 
> Stats are fun, eh ducks homers?


sagarin also has cinci ranked #6 right now...his number crunching is a little cooky at best. I take his "stats" with a grain of salt.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



MAS RipCity said:


> sagarin also has cinci ranked #6 right now...his number crunching is a little cooky at best. I take his "stats" with a grain of salt.


Yeah, I've seen this line of reasoning before. People take one screwball stat as an example of how supposedly no stats can be trusted. You should know though, that nobody would claim that a Sagarin rating for a team is accurate after four games, but a strength of schedule rating for a season uses a lot of games for teams to prove how good they really are.

Basically, the stat you mentioned and the one I did have substantially different sample sizes, so in the case I cited, no salt is necessary. Does UO teach stats?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



MAS RipCity said:


> IIRC, Utah State and Indiana backed out in 05 and 06 so we replaced them last minute with PSU and Montana.
> Like the other poster said, at least we schedule home and homes with big time programs...Wisconsin, Michigan, Tennessee,Oklahoma, Georgia,Colorado, Purdue, Michigan State,etc. Its the fact that OSU consistently is scheduling E Washington, Idaho State, and the like every year. Sure they played LSU and Louisville ONE TIME, but other than that? C'mon...Boise is no different than Fresno...both are "little guys".
> All I'm saying is that I would like to see OSU get more home and homes with major programs...it would also increase revenue for corvallis and the university. I know Ohio States and Oklahoma's of the world want no part of Corvallis...but it shouldn't be a problem to get teams like Texas A&M or Boston College caliber.


Did you read any of the other posts before you posted this? Sorry, but this is a clueless post.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



SodaPopinski said:


> Purdue historically has been a successful program, and they are close to leading the nation in point production this year. I don't know if I'd write them off as a "cupcake" by any stretch.
> 
> Oregon also has a home and home scheduled with Georgia in the future. Didn't know about Wisconsin for the Beavs - that's a solid matchup.
> 
> ...


Did WSU get a home and home with those schools? If not, then the stadium size isnt a factor. If OSU cant get a home and home with the big guns, then I'm glad they arent excepting only away games with these big schools.

Can we get back on topic? 
Why is it so hard for so many Beaver and Duck fans to put their bias/hatred aside? 

Rumor is that if Oregon beats Stanford and if Cal beats Arizona, then ESPN's College GameDay will be in Eugene on Saturday the 29th for the Cal vs Ducks game. Both teams could be in the top 10 and it will be the only game on Saturday where 2 top 15 teams go up against each other.

GO BEAVS! To be honest, I wont be surprised if they lose in Tempe to Dennis Erickson and ASU on Saturday. :azdaja:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

it would be nice to see gameday on the west coast (sans so cal) for a change!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



B_&_B said:


> Did you read any of the other posts before you posted this? Sorry, but this is a clueless post.


If it's such a clueless post, then why did you feel the need to respond to it?
What's so clueless about my post?
Bottom line:
Oklahoma(2x) Michigan (2x) Wisconsin(2x) Michigan State(2x) Georgia,Tennessee,Colorado(2x Future) is
>>>>>>>>>>>
Lsu(1x) Louisville(1x) Boise State(3x)


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



MAS RipCity said:


> it would be nice to see gameday on the west coast (sans so cal) for a change!


A friend of mine told me that ESPN booked about 20 hotel rooms in Eugene yesterday, the weekend of the Cal game... Looks like they will be here for the game.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



MAS RipCity said:


> If it's such a clueless post, then why did you feel the need to respond to it?
> What's so clueless about my post?
> Bottom line:
> Oklahoma(2x) Michigan (2x) Wisconsin(2x) Michigan State(2x) Georgia,Tennessee,Colorado(2x Future) is
> ...


The list ain't quite complete and it's basically anecdotal -- I'm waiting for someone to respond to dudleysghost's post. Let the actual numbers do the talking. The numbers say we gotcha beat 3 of 5 years . . . and one of the years your SOS was tougher, it was because y'all had a can of wupass opened on you in a bowl game.

And, I still stick to my guns that your schedule in the next four years is no tougher than the Beavs.

Or, maybe, we'll all just get sick of this thread and move on.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sabas4mvp said:


> A friend of mine told me that ESPN booked about 20 hotel rooms in Eugene yesterday, the weekend of the Cal game... Looks like they will be here for the game.


Are you "RobertK232" on the Ducks message board? Or did you copy and paste his post over here? :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



MAS RipCity said:


> If it's such a clueless post, then why did you feel the need to respond to it?
> What's so clueless about my post?


Other people have already pointed out why through out this thread.

I do apoligize, I shouldnt have said your post was clueless. That was a little harsh. :cheers:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



B_&_B said:


> Are you "RobertK232" on the Ducks message board? Or did you copy and paste his post over here? :biggrin:


that is indeed me!:biggrin:


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

The only BCS conference schools OSU has played at home in the last 35+ years is Baylor and Kansas....

BAYLOR AND KANSAS!!!

In just the 80's, the following teams played in Autzen...

Notre Dame
Colorado(twice)
Kansas
Michigan St.

So whoever said Oregon played nothing but cupcakes like OSU until just a few years ago is very wrong.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Spoolie Gee said:


> The only BCS conference schools OSU has played at home in the last 35+ years is Baylor and Kansas....
> 
> BAYLOR AND KANSAS!!!
> 
> ...


A) All of the Pac-10 teams are in the BCS Conference.
B) Did you read any of the posts about why OSU can't get any major college teams to come to Corvallis? Apparently not.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



yakbladder said:


> A) All of the Pac-10 teams are in the BCS Conference.
> B) Did you read any of the posts about why OSU can't get any major college teams to come to Corvallis? Apparently not.


a) obviously I was talking about non-conference games
b) OSU was in the same situation as Oregon in the 80's. Please explain why Oregon was able to play better non-con games. Schools like Iowa State, Indiana, Northwestern, Mississippi State, etc. would have played you guys before the expansion. 
c) There is no excuse for playing 7 D1-AA schools in the last 8 years. At the very least you can get schools like Northern Illinois or San Jose State to replace those teams. Oregon has played 2 D1-AA schools in the last 12 years.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Shoot, I vividly remember the Beavs scheduling away games with the likes of Nebraska in the 70's and 80's just for the money. We'd go, get thrashed, come home demoralized and no one but the AD would be happy. I'm crazy glad we're not doing that any more. If you're scheduling with the big guys, you gotta get the home and home.

Still no Duck response on the SOS stats -- you guys have any math & stats classes over there?

Are there any Husky fans on this list? If so, you guys have GOT to be laughing at the Ducklings assertions of their "tough" schedules. They've schedule more tough nonconference games than OSU and UO combined over the last 15 years.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



dudleysghost said:


> OSU has had a tougher Sagarin SOS in 3 of the last 5 seasons (02, 04 and 05), and had one in the regular season last year as well until the Ducks got themselves overmatched in a bowl game.
> 
> Stats are fun, eh ducks homers?


OK ...

2002 - ended up a bad schedule year for the Ducks, although I'm 99.9% sure this was the year that Michigan pulled out of the game at Ann Arbor w/ Oregon and moved it to 2007.

2004 - the one year where Oregon State actually attempted to schedule someone decent and played at #3 LSU. By the way, Oregon played AT #2 Oklahoma that year, so the only difference in the SOS that year was that Oregon missed *#1 USC *(who Oregon State lost to in the dense fog in Corvallis) due to the PAC-10 scheduling quirk that used to exist where you only played 8 conference opponents. So THAT year had nothing to do with a concerted effort to schedule tougher opponents on Oregon State's part.

2005 - funny thing here. Up until the Civil War, both teams had played four ranked opponents. So it's a wash up until that point. Enter November 19, 2005. Oregon State marches into Autzen to play *#10 Oregon *(and, btw, loses by 6 touchdowns). So the only difference there is that your SOS benefitted by the fact that Oregon was far superior at that point and Oregon's SOS suffered due to a weak Oregon State squad.

So, of your argument, only 2002 holds any amount of water, and my guess (I can't find a 2002 OSU schedule) is that you could probably boil that argument down to conference scheduling as well - which, again - is out of the hands of the athletic departments. And like I said - Oregon HAD Michigan on its schedule that year - on the road - and Michigan backed out.

So, to answer your question, yes, stats are fun. But facts are even better.

NEXT

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

I get a kick out of people that post before they read the entire thread. (not talking about you Soda)

Any chance this thread will get back on topic? :biggrin:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



B_&_B said:


> I get a kick out of people that post before they read the entire thread. (not talking about you Soda)
> 
> Any chance this thread will get back on topic? :biggrin:


All I know is that the Ducks should have a nice easy week at Stanford and maintain or potentially move up in the rankings...

UO is averaging over 300yds rushing this season and is facing the worst rushing defense in the Pac-10 this week in Stanford. Stanford's run game is also quite weak semi nullifying the weakness of the Oregon defense so far this season. 

As long as UO isn't looking ahead to CAL and not focusing on Stanford it whould be a easy week for the Ducks. 

As for the Beavs....I think it will be a close game and favor the home team because of that.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Paysinger is hurt with no timetable for return and ESPN just finished the paperwork with the Eugene police to allow them to setup in eugene.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

I think the Ducks can look ahead to Cal and still beat Stanford. They are horrible. I doubt you'll see a Duck starter in after halftime. 

I'm with you on the Beavs. I think ASU will win, they are playing pretty good and have the home field advantage. But I hope I'm wrong!!!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



mobes23 said:


> Shoot, I vividly remember the Beavs scheduling away games with the likes of Nebraska in the 70's and 80's just for the money. We'd go, get thrashed, come home demoralized and no one but the AD would be happy. I'm crazy glad we're not doing that any more. If you're scheduling with the big guys, you gotta get the home and home.


This is the truth. 

Back when the Beavers had the worst D-1 record in the country, year after year, they routinely played the toughest schedule in the country, year after year, and played those teams on the road. It was all about the money. It was a vicious self-perpetuating circle of losing records, losing atmosphere, and poor recruiting classes. 

That cycle and scheduling strategy had to stop. I'm glad it did. Now that they are once again a successful program, I don't see that their schedules are any different overall than any other program. 

Back in the Bear Bryant days, I didn't hear anyone complain that Alabama played a bunch of patsies (including the Beavers) every year, took their chances against 2 quality teams a year, and vied for the national title every year in the process.

The same went for Ohio State and Michigan, who played in the Big 2 and Little 8 conference all those years.

Well, I complained about it, but no one heard me. :biggrin: 

:cheers:

IIRC: BYU once won the national championship, in a year where they didn't play a single team ranked in the top 20 at the time of the game -- including their Holiday Bowl game. Just sayin'. I don't know why, I just felt like sayin' it. :biggrin:


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



SodaPopinski said:


> OK ...
> 
> 2002 - ended up a bad schedule year for the Ducks, although I'm 99.9% sure this was the year that Michigan pulled out of the game at Ann Arbor w/ Oregon and moved it to 2007.
> 
> ...


Facts? Next? I'm not sure what you think you've proven, but since they apparently don't teach you about stats and empirical analysis at U of O, I'll give you a lesson.

If you want to claim to have the facts and do a real analysis, actually have to look them up. You don't just get to pick and choose which anecdotal evidence to consider. Here's how it's done:

*2005*

Ducks NC schedule w/Sagarin ratings - Houston (84), Montana (116), Fresno State (48)

Beavs NC sched - Port St (120), Boise State (46), Louisville (22)

That's Oregon playing two cupcakes to the Beavers one, and OSU playing the two toughest teams from either teams' NC scheds, that means even excluding any difference in the PAC-10 schedules or bowl games, it's *Advantage: Beavers*

*2004*

Ducks NC - Oklahoma (3), Idaho (153), Indiana (98)

Beavs NC - Boise State (10), New Mexico (43), Temple (115)

Now this is a tougher analysis, so UO alumni might have more trouble with it. The Ducks did have the single toughest opponent, but since the Ducks again played two cupcakes to the Beavers one, and since New Mexico was as tough as the median PAC-10 team that year, again it's *Advantage Beavers*

And in case you're curious...

*2002*

Ducks: Miss St (89), Fresno St (64), Idaho (127)

Beavs: E Kentucky (134), Temple (83), Fresno St (64), UNLV (87)

Here we go again. I don't want to make it too complicated, but a rank-sum test will show you that, again, it's *Advantage Beavers*

Since I'm enjoying this so much, and since delusional ducks fans were bragging last year about how much tougher their non-con schedule was, here's

*2006*

Ducks: Portland St (86), Fresno St (99), Oklahoma (16)

Beavs: E Washington (152), Portland St (86), Hawaii (23), Boise State (6)

*ADVANTAGE BEAVERS AGAIN*

So what have we learned? Well, for one thing, we see that OSU likes to schedule D-II teams so they can get an extra game in the schedule and an extra home game.

We also learn that OSU is surprisingly willing to play the very tough mid-major teams. I think deep down Ducks fans know this, which is why the ones in here try to use the now arbitrary qualifier of how many "BCS conference" schools the Ducks play in their non-con schedule, rather than looking at how good the NC teams actually are.

If you'd like any further lessons in stats or empirical analysis, I suggest you inquire here.


----------



## neplife (May 9, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



mobes23 said:


> Right on, which leads me back to what I said earlier. Over the next four seasons, the Ducks nonconference schedule is no tougher than the Beavs. The Ducks have had a good run of nonconference opponents, but it's over for the time being. And, maybe, it's time to get off that particular high horse.
> 
> (Nah, I'm not in high school. Didn't mean to insult anyone's masculinity -- every so often, I throw in a 'ladies' or a 'kids' for the heck of it. If you knew me in person, it'd (maybe) make more sense.)



Well the Ducks also have a home/away series with Georgia scheduled as well.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Former USC WR Jamere Holland is transferring to Oregon.....Holland and Derrick Jones in the slot with J-Will outside...YIKES!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Can anyone confirm for me.....the Ducks game vs Stanford today is not on TV anywhere at all? I have ESPN gameplan and it doesn't even appear to be on that. A friend told me that it isn't being televised anywhere...:azdaja:


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

from http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindducksbeat/


> If you're not into radio and want to see a television replay, you can tune in at - or set the TiVo for - 11 p.m. (channel 14 in Portland) or 11:30 p.m. (on Eugene's KEZI or Medford's KDRV or Klamath Falls' KDKF or Bend's KOHD) on Saturday night. It'll be on again statewide on channel 14 Sunday at 7:30 p.m., too.


I remember reading that it would be replayed on rabbit ear television as well but I can't find that anywhere.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

It is not on TV at all; however!!! Some bars can pick up the game. From what I have read online they must have one of the old giant satellites that receives the K-band signal or something like that. I know that the Tryon Bar in SW Portland will have the game. I will be watching it at a bar in Eugene tonight.

These bars should have the game in the portland area, nabbed the list from educk

Claudia's off of SE Hawthorne
Tryon Bar and Grill off of SW Terwilliger
The Sports Page off of SW Hall Blvd in Beaverton
Kingston Bar and Grill off of Burnside


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Michigan just beat Penn State. That Duck win is looking better and better. Michigan should be ranked again this week.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sabas4mvp said:


> It is not on TV at all; however!!! Some bars can pick up the game. From what I have read online they must have one of the old giant satellites that receives the K-band signal or something like that. I know that the Tryon Bar in SW Portland will have the game. I will be watching it at a bar in Eugene tonight.
> 
> These bars should have the game in the portland area, nabbed the list from educk
> 
> ...


Which Bars in Eugene are showing the game? Which one are you going to watch it at?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

I'll be at Taylor's. The bartender there told me that the cooler will also have the game. He then said that Taylor's is the only place around campus showing it, but I think Rennies is too. Probably didn't want to lose customers. The game will be on somewhere in the EMU, but obviously there will be no drinking allowed.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

21-3 Oregon with 1:50 left in the first quarter.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Stanford leads 24-21. LOL!


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



TLo said:


> Stanford leads 24-21. LOL!


Yeah now 31-21. WTF? I would gloat, but I had money on Ducks to win by *18*. Ugh.:brokenhea


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



dudleysghost said:


> Yeah now 31-21. WTF? I would gloat, but I had money on Ducks to win by *18*. Ugh.:brokenhea


Ducks up 14 and driving in the 4th. Don't throw away that ticket just yet.

:lol: :azdaja:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



PapaG said:


> Ducks up 14 and driving in the 4th. Don't throw away that ticket just yet.
> 
> :lol: :azdaja:


Hey Duds, Ducks covered for you. :yay:


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



PapaG said:


> Hey Duds, Ducks covered for you. :yay:


Nice. I knew Stanford was bad enough to lose at home by 18. :cheers:


----------



## Basketball_Coach2000 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

What do the Duck and the Blazers have in Common. I thought this is a Blazers Forum

Sorry if im mistaken.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Basketball_Coach2000 said:


> *What do the Duck and the Blazers have in Common*. I thought this is a Blazers Forum
> 
> Sorry if im mistaken.


They both are in Oregon.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Basketball_Coach2000 said:


> What do the Duck and the Blazers have in Common. I thought this is a Blazers Forum
> 
> Sorry if im mistaken.


Considering that there is virtually no Blazer news this time of year, it's even more acceptable to have posts like these.


----------



## Basketball_Coach2000 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Is there a Ducks forum?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

about time they woke up in the 2nd half they were over looking the cardinals to the cal game in the first half!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

It's official. ESPN Gameday will be in Eugene next week.

I dare someone to get a Greg Oden sign on camera.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Greg Oden sign is a good idea; however, I was thinking of getting this on camera.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

you are right osu did lose


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



> FOR IMMEDIATE USE Sept. 23, 2007
> 
> EUGENE – ESPN College GameDay has confirmed it will produce its weekly college football preview show from the University of Oregon Saturday morning preceding the Ducks’ home game vs. California.
> 
> ...


For anyone keeping track - and I know y'all are wondering - the Ducks won the last time they were part of a Game Day event. Ducks defeated UCLA in 2000, 29-10 on the strength of two guys you might have heard of: Joey Harrington and Maurice Morris. Go Ducks!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Woot just scored two tickets to the CAL game....:bananallama: :banana: 

It's going to be banana's in Eugene next weekend...:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Canfield just threw another INT. 

Can we borrow Leaf for the rest of the year, you guys dont need him! or maybe Costa? :biggrin:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sabas4mvp said:


> Greg Oden sign is a good idea; however, I was thinking of getting this on camera.


Amazing that all of the Beav fans have been avoiding clamoring for this thread to be moved to OT and yet you take a cheap shot. Nice. 

If this is what this thread is coming to then I, too, would like to see this moved to OT.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



B_&_B said:


> Canfield just threw another INT.
> 
> Can we borrow Leaf for the rest of the year, you guys dont need him! or maybe Costa? :biggrin:




LOL, Ryan Leaf would be a better option right now over Canfield.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Sorry if my sign offended anyone, but if it did you probably need to turn your computer monitor off and go outside. I'm a passionate U of O student, yet I cannot ever think of a time that I have openly bashed OSU or any other pac 10 school on these forums. I am the type of fan who playfully makes fun of the other teams. I give opposing fans at autzen a hearty welcome followed by some playful banter.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sabas4mvp said:


> Sorry if my sign offended anyone, but if it did you probably need to turn your computer monitor off and go outside. I'm a passionate U of O student, yet I cannot ever think of a time that I have openly bashed OSU or any other pac 10 school on these forums. I am the type of fan who playfully makes fun of the other teams. I give opposing fans at autzen a hearty welcome followed by some playful banter.


I think your sign is offensive and it made me cry for several hours. I went thru an entire box of kleenex. :wink: I thought it was funny. Truth hurts sometimes. Until we find a QB or our current QB steps it up, we'll lose at least 5-6 more games this season.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

^^^^ Thanks for understanding. I typically root for the beavs until the civil war game. I think OSU could be pretty decent if they had a better QB.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sabas4mvp said:


> ^^^^ Thanks for understanding. I typically root for the beavs until the civil war game. I think OSU could be pretty decent if they had a better QB.


I think Canfield is a decent QB, he's just had his confidence rattled by the whole two-quarterback system Riley had been using. Bellotti had this itch for the last few seasons with Clemens/Fife and then Dixon/Leaf. Can't be easy to play knowing you have to be picture-perfect to win the job. You've gotta let players make mistakes and then respond to adversity.

FWIW - look at Dixon at Oregon now. The guy (at least now) is a legitimate consideration for the Heisman. Last year and the year before, I cringed every time he took the field. Now that he's been given the reins, he looks like a world-beater. That little jolt of confidence meant the world.

-Pop


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



SodaPopinski said:


> I think Canfield is a decent QB, he's just had his confidence rattled by the whole two-quarterback system Riley had been using. Bellotti had this itch for the last few seasons with Clemens/Fife and then Dixon/Leaf. Can't be easy to play knowing you have to be picture-perfect to win the job. You've gotta let players make mistakes and then respond to adversity.
> 
> -Pop


Bah, Canfield was THE QB at ASU. He's just young (hopefully) and needs some time. Dixon has looked very un-Dixonlike these first few weeks. Now if your D can just hold up..

As for the sign I think it was just a little odd for a thread about the Ducks with no Beav comments to post it right after a horrendous, heart breaking loss. B&B be damned. :biggrin:


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Canfield will be fine......next season. He's going through the same thing Anderson and Moore went through before him.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

How is OSU's strength of schedule looking so far this year? The combined record of all 3 teams OSU has lost to is 16-2. NOT BAD!

Cinci 6-0... Beavs lost to them on the road. Cinci is ranked, beat Rutgers today.
ASU - 6-0... Beavs lost to them on the road. Will move into the top 15.
UCLA - 4-2... Beavs lost to them at home. How did UCLA lose to N.D. today?

I am in no way comparing OSU and UofO's season... so spare me the "Ducks have only lost to #3 Cal... in a game that the Ducks should have won". I just wanted to point out that OSU's schedule is looking a lot better now than it was a few weeks ago.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

More upsets. Ducks really missed a golden opportunity.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

ducks will still be 10th...no bcs team will go unbeaten this year


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sabas4mvp said:


> ^^^^ Thanks for understanding. I typically root for the beavs until the civil war game. I think OSU could be pretty decent if they had a better QB.


I'm the same way. I root for Oregon unless they are playing the Beavers.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Stanford beat USC!?!? ugh.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Heading North indeed... hello top 10! Ducks earned it the easy way :clown: 

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsindex

STOMP


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



STOMP said:


> Heading North indeed... hello top 10! Ducks earned it the easy way :clown:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsindex
> 
> STOMP


Incredible to see that the Ducks moved back into the Top 10 - on a bye week, no less - because Stanford beat USC. For that matter, also incredible to see that USC dropped so far down on the shoulders of that loss to Stanford. I would imagine USC isn't going to stay out of the Top 10 for long, so the Ducks need to capitalize on their good fortune with a string of impressive victories.

Strange, but for some reason I am much happier to see Cal sitting up in the Top 10 with us than I would have been had USC still been there. I've always liked Cal, but always hated USC.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Perfection said:


> I'm the same way. I root for Oregon unless they are playing the Beavers.


Me too. As long as the Ducks aren't playing the Beavers, I'll cheer for them, too. Anything to keep the state of Oregon in the minds of the coaches and AP rankings reps.

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



ProudBFan said:


> Me too. As long as the Ducks aren't playing the Beavers, I'll cheer for them, too. Anything to keep the state of Oregon in the minds of the coaches and AP rankings reps.
> 
> PBF


Me three.
:cheers:


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

awwwwwww...
I think we need some quick Phil Knight jokes, followed by some sheep ones before things get too friendly!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Speaking of Phil Knight, at the Cal game I was in my friend's suite and I was walking back in from the elevator area and I saw Phil Knight, Ernie Kent and Pat Kilkenny all talking outside the suite I was going into.

This is what I was wearing... (me on the right if you couldn't guess)










Phil Knight said, "I like the way you dress." Then I (drunkenly) said something like, I like the clothes your company provides for me to wear. He laughed. I then shook hands with Ernie, who was surprisingly nice and seemed very eager to meet me. I told Kilkenny how I got to go to the Michigan game because of tickets he personally gave to my friend's dad. He did not care at all; it made the situation awkward, and then I walked away.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sabas4mvp said:


> Speaking of Phil Knight, at the Cal game I was in my friend's suite and I was walking back in from the elevator area and I saw Phil Knight, Ernie Kent and Pat Kilkenny all talking outside the suite I was going into.
> 
> This is what I was wearing... (me on the right if you couldn't guess)
> 
> Phil Knight said, "I like the way you dress." Then I (drunkenly) said something like, I like the clothes your company provides for me to wear. He laughed. I then shook hands with Ernie, who was surprisingly nice and seemed very eager to meet me. I told Kilkenny how I got to go to the Michigan game because of tickets he personally gave to my friend's dad. He did not care at all; it made the situation awkward, and then I walked away.


Yes, yes, that's all nice, but who is the girl? :biggrin:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



yakbladder said:


> Yes, yes, that's all nice, but who is the girl? :biggrin:


My cousin, the picture is for our grandparents.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sabas4mvp said:


> My cousin, the picture is for our grandparents.


Meh, I was joking anyways.

What's the deal with Kilkenny? I thought he was the ultimate alumni and the "cool AD"?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

I don't know, I referenced my friend and not his father, but I figured he would know the last name because Kilkenny and my buddy's dad are friends; however, he may not have made the connection, so that might have been it. I have only heard positive things about Kilkenny... Also I drunkenly interrupted their conversation. Maybe uncle Phil was about to dish out another 100 mil and I ruined it.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Seems that this weeks game against WSU is not on TV.....I am quite annoyed that I bought EPSN gameplan and this is the second Ducks games that hasn't been picked up. :azdaja: :azdaja: :azdaja:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

yeah, makes no sense to me as to why we aren't on TV again. This isn't 1950, and we are a top 10 team. Oh well, I'll be at the game. 

Rumor from some kids I know in the sports business program is that GameDay has already contacted Oregon about possibly coming back for the USC game. It's definitely not a done deal, but they are thinking about it.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

damn, 40-0 at halftime


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Too bad we lost Colvin and probably Jeremiah Johnson for the year... crap


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sabas4mvp said:


> yeah, makes no sense to me as to why we aren't on TV again.


It's because the Pac-10 has the worst TV deals in college football, and that's all Hansen's fault. Don't get me started on the crappy bowl tie-ins, either.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

From all the Beav fans to all the Duck fans.... you're welcome!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Thanks OSU for renewing our shot at the Rose Bowl! - ESPN says Oregon can still dream of a national title - Great win today for you guys. USC last year, cal this year... you just need to figure out how to beat the crappy teams.


----------



## Boredbum88 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



chris_in_pdx said:


> It's because the Pac-10 has the worst TV deals in college football, and that's all Hansen's fault. Don't get me started on the crappy bowl tie-ins, either.


The Mountain West has the worst TV deal in college football. I'm stuck in Oregon trying to watch BYU. We aren't on TV for the next 4 weeks, well only locally in utah and only if you have comcast there...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

sabas4mvp said:


> Too bad we lost Colvin and probably Jeremiah Johnson for the year... crap


They'd been amazingly lucky avoiding injuries up to this game. While losing two playmakers obviously hurts and they now have 4 key players out (by my early morning count), I think they are doing ok overall as their lines and top 2 skill players (Dixon, Stewart) are still playing. 

Big game next week! 

STOMP


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Boredbum88 said:


> The Mountain West has the worst TV deal in college football. I'm stuck in Oregon trying to watch BYU. We aren't on TV for the next 4 weeks, well only locally in utah and only if you have comcast there...


Ummm... at least BYU is on TV **LIVE** somewhere!!!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Oregon ranked #6 in the Coaches Poll (AP not out yet):

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/football/usatpoll.htm

Trying not to get overly excited, but this is been a pretty sweet season. I feel pretty fortunate to be ranked as highly as we are, but I can't help but think if we could have just executed in the final moments against Cal, Oregon would probably be ranked (gulp) #1 in the country.

All that said, with one loss I'm pretty happy with 6th. Win out and pretty much guarantees a spot in a BCS bowl.

Husky week. Time to crush the puppies!

-Pop


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M43abqKYUAw

STOMP


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Nice clip STOMP! I never get tired of that one, its a classic homer call.

Not sure I agree with the yakbladder's comment. If I was a Duck fan, I would have wanted Cal to win that game vs my Beavs to help the Ducks strength of schedule. But if the Ducks could have also beaten Cal in Autzen a few weeks ago, the Ducks would probably be #2 right now.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



B_&_B said:


> Not sure I agree with the yakbladder's comment. If I was a Duck fan, I would have wanted Cal to win that game vs my Beavs to help the Ducks strength of schedule. But if the Ducks could have also beaten Cal in Autzen a few weeks ago, the Ducks would probably be #2 right now.


OSU beating Cal helps Oregon in a myriad of ways that trump the strength of schedule argument:

1. It improves Oregon's chances of winning the PAC-10 title, which guarantees them a BCS bowl berth.

2. It gave Oregon the opportunity to move up in the AP and USA Today polls, which account for almost half of the BCS rankings.

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



SodaPopinski said:


> OSU beating Cal helps Oregon in a myriad of ways that trump the strength of schedule argument:
> 
> 1. It improves Oregon's chances of winning the PAC-10 title, which guarantees them a BCS bowl berth.
> 
> ...


Very true. 

Go Beavs!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

The Ducks' road just got a lot tougher with those two season-ending injuries. Those are key players they lost.

Personally, I hope the Ducks lose a few between now and the Civil War. That way, I won't feel that slight twinge of guilt about cheering for my Beavs to kick their feathered tails up and down the field. There won't be any BCS bowls at stake. (Hey, I root for the Ducks whenever they're not playing the Beavs. For the glory of the great state of Oregon, and all that...)

PBF


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



ProudBFan said:


> The Ducks' road just got a lot tougher with those two season-ending injuries. Those are key players they lost.
> 
> Personally, I hope the Ducks lose a few between now and the Civil War. That way, I won't feel that slight twinge of guilt about cheering for my Beavs to kick their feathered tails up and down the field. There won't be any BCS bowls at stake. (Hey, I root for the Ducks whenever they're not playing the Beavs. For the glory of the great state of Oregon, and all that...)
> 
> PBF


Losing JJ hurts real bad. I feel terrible for Cam Colvin, but I think we'll be OK at the receiver position. Obviously hurts our depth a bit there, but there are some options there (Aaron Pflugrad, Terrance Scott, Ed Dickson, Garren Strong, Derrick Jones).

As for JJ, he was the perfect compliment to J-Stew. Andre Crenshaw is an adequate backup, but he doesn't have the same experience and talent as JJ. I think (hope) Oregon has depth and I trust Chip Kelly's system to succesfully utilize the players they have available.

But yeah - I'm bummed about losing JJ and Colvin.

-Pop


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Ugh, yeah horrible loss with Colvin and Johnson gone, Pflugrad showed some stuff against the Cougars though. With Johnson gone now, Stewart will have to carry more of the load...which shouldn't be a problem against the Huskies but it's the Trojans I'm worried about.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Well, one thing you guys should be thankful for is that losing JJ doesn't hurt you much vs. the Beavers in the Civil War. The Beavers have a tremendously quick defense and are pretty good at stopping the run. Where the Ducks will be most successful vs. the Beavers defense is in the passing game. Short crossing routes seem to really throw them for a loop, and they don't have the size/talent/experience at the corners to match up with the Ducks wide receivers on long corner routes.

Hmmm... perhaps I've said too much...



PBF


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

I feel bad for Cam since he is a Senior and has had a tough go in his career here, but we are stacked at WR. Pfluegrad has stickies for hands and runs crisp routes. Derrick Jones is a Samie Parker in the making. We still haven't really seen Drew Davis yet either. Not to mention J Will is starting to kick it into a higher gear, anyone see that stiff arm vs WSU? Also, Ed Dickson is starting to emerge as one of the top TE's in the nation.

Losing JJ sucks, bad, but now Oregon can just feed Snoop. Hell, Oregon was LUCKY to have two calibur backs like those 2, now we "have" to deal with just one stud back...oh the horror, lol. I have faith in Crenshaw, Alston, and true frosh Malachi Lewis.

What I really like is the emergence of defensive playmakers. We knew Chung was already one, and the rest of the secondary is stout against the pass, but Jerome Boyd is playing like a beast. And Nick Redd...geez where did you come from?

Bottom line: Turnovers..we force more than we make during games and we win, simple as that. HUCK THE FUSKIES!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



MAS RipCity said:


> I feel bad for Cam since he is a Senior and has had a tough go in his career here, but we are stacked at WR. Pfluegrad has stickies for hands and runs crisp routes. Derrick Jones is a Samie Parker in the making. We still haven't really seen Drew Davis yet either. Not to mention J Will is starting to kick it into a higher gear, anyone see that stiff arm vs WSU? Also, Ed Dickson is starting to emerge as one of the top TE's in the nation.
> 
> Losing JJ sucks, bad, but now Oregon can just feed Snoop. Hell, Oregon was LUCKY to have two calibur backs like those 2, now we "have" to deal with just one stud back...oh the horror, lol. I have faith in Crenshaw, Alston, and true frosh Malachi Lewis.
> 
> ...


Ed Dickson's nickname should be Ed "we need a first down on a long 3rd down" Dickson. Anyone else notice how he seems to be our go to guy on 3rd and long? 

I had to do a group project with Nick Reed and he offered to do the entire thing! Of course I said no, but he was a really cool guy. He also joked around about how he would get us a better grade by sending naked pictures of himself to our teacher.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

WOW this is really unreal to me....as far as I can tell the Ducks are not on TV again this coming weekend. How can the UO / UW game not be televised. Someone please please tell me i am wrong.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

It is on Tv, FSN at 4:30 I believe.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



sabas4mvp said:


> It is on Tv, FSN at 4:30 I believe.


SUPER! thanks for the info....:clap2: :clap2: :yay: :yay: :clap: :clap:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

I guess that it is safe to say that I myself am a Oregon Platypus fan, I cheer on both schools and love it when the each have good seasons......Just think if both schools combined rosters.......The State of Oregon Platypuses, oh the insanity!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Uh oh, Washington just tied it up.

I do like the white helmets Oregon is wearing. Now if they'd only get rid of the diamond plate.

Several teams in front of Oregon in the rankings lost, so the Ducks really need to win this one.

Go Beavers!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

nice 4th Q


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Man... listening to the Husky homer announcers on FSN was pretty funny. My favorite comment was in the first quarter when one said... "Washington's Defense is starting to figure out Jonathan Stewart." Multiple times they'd lose site of the ball and celebrate UW stopping the play at the line of scrimage only to realize that another Duck was 30 yards downfield with it. Even when they'd finally started crediting UO in the 4th they continued the goofs proclaiming the "total denomination" of Oregon's attack.

It seemed like the Duckies avoided injuries as well. All in all a very entertaining and satisfying win.

STOMP


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



STOMP said:


> Man... listening to the Husky homer announcers on FSN was pretty funny. My favorite comment was in the first quarter when one said... "Washington's Defense is starting to figure out Jonathan Stewart." Multiple times they'd lose site of the ball and celebrate UW stopping the play at the line of scrimage only to realize that another Duck was 30 yards downfield with it. Even when they'd finally started crediting UO in the 4th they continued the goofs proclaiming the "total denomination" of Oregon's attack.
> 
> It seemed like the Duckies avoided injuries as well. All in all a very entertaining and satisfying win.
> 
> STOMP


lol! i was thinking the exact same thing. although the heisman love at the end made up for some of it. 

besides, I'm maybe it's the lack of hi def on my tv, but there were a TON of times tonight where I lost track of the ball too. Dixon is incredibly gifted at selling handoffs.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Oh Em Gees, those handoff fakes by Dixon were amazing, even the cameraman got lost. I have to admit, I was getting worried after 3 quarters...but of course the Ducks came through and barraged the Huskies in the 4th quarter  Stewart pwns.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Go GO GO DUCKS! we should have won by more!


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Ducks win and three teams ranked higher than them lose. It'll be interesting to see where they're ranked tomorrow.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*



Blazers2121 said:


> Oh Em Gees, those handoff fakes by Dixon were amazing, even the cameraman got lost. I have to admit, I was getting worried after 3 quarters...but of course the Ducks came through and barraged the Huskies in the 4th quarter  Stewart pwns.



I loved the play where Dixon faked the handoff to stewart, who was instantly tackled, then the crowd went nuts... Little did they know that Dixon still had the ball and we scored about 4 seconds later.:yay:


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

are there highlights anywhere?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Ducks up to #5 in USA Today Coaches Poll.

-Pop


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Saw that their up to #5 in the AP Poll.... where is the Coaches Poll Posted?


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/football/usatpoll.htm Nvm... nice!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

For anyone who hasn't heard yet, we're ranked #5 in BCS today.


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

If they keep winning they will. If there a one loss team at the end of the year i would put money on it.

But i doubt they will be a one win team. USC, ASU, OSU all have "chances". It will happen once.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



ThereIsNoTry said:


> If they keep winning they will. If there a one loss team at the end of the year i would put money on it.
> 
> But i doubt they will be a one win team. USC, ASU, OSU all have "chances". It will happen once.



Don't leave out UCLA on the road.

I agree, if they run the table, they will play for the national championship . . . but with that schedule left . . . pac 10 . . . unlikely they win all those games.

For right now though, all the Ducks should be thinking is beating USC.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

yeah, it is possible and if they make it I will be there. I will probably be at any BCS game they slip into. Bring on USC!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

They have a tough schedule to end the year. USC, ASU, UCLA and OSU. It's possible, but not highly likely.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



Hap said:


> They have a tough schedule to end the year. USC, ASU, UCLA and OSU. It's possible, but not highly likely.


It's a tough schedule but 3 out of those 4 games are at Autzen. The last 10 games with OSU the home team has won. The way we are playing I can't see us losing another game at home. We should have beat Cal we just played really bad and beat ourselfs. I do agree it will be hard to win out without getting at least another lost but if we did run the table I think we will be in the championship game. I do think we have the best offense in the country and probably the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



Tortimer said:


> It's a tough schedule but 3 out of those 4 games are at Autzen. The last 10 games with OSU the home team has won. The way we are playing I can't see us losing another game at home. We should have beat Cal we just played really bad and beat ourselfs. I do agree it will be hard to win out without getting at least another lost but if we did run the table I think we will be in the championship game. I do think we have the best offense in the country and probably the best I have ever seen.


The OSU game, imho, is a given (as a W). But as for the games being at Autzen, that doesn't mean much really. They lost at home this year to Cal. They've played the bottom of the conference this year and are 3-0. They played an upper (Pac-10) team and lost.

That's not to say they won't win all of those games, but there is 2 teams undefeated and they'd have to beat them both (barring those teams losing on their own). And USC, even at home, is going to be tough. UCLA, even at home, could be tough. Same with ASU on the road.

They've only played 1 really good Pac-10 team (and lost). So they still have a lot to prove against teams that aren't a combined 4-11 in Pac-10 play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

Let's put it this way. Their remaining schedule is against teams that are currently 14-7. The Beavers remaining schedule is against teams 8-13 (and that includes USC and Oregon at a combined 6-2).

*btw, I do think that more than likely, UO will finish with a better record.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

yes. yes it is. go duckos!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



Hap said:


> The OSU game, imho, is a given (as a W). But as for the games being at Autzen, that doesn't mean much really. They lost at home this year to Cal. They've played the bottom of the conference this year and are 3-0. They played an upper (Pac-10) team and lost.
> 
> That's not to say they won't win all of those games, but there is 2 teams undefeated and they'd have to beat them both (barring those teams losing on their own). And USC, even at home, is going to be tough. UCLA, even at home, could be tough. Same with ASU on the road.
> 
> They've only played 1 really good Pac-10 team (and lost). So they still have a lot to prove against teams that aren't a combined 4-11 in Pac-10 play.


I hate to say it but I think Cal is overrated. I have thought that for a couple years. They are ok but not that great we just played tight and didn't run our offense like we should have. They did beat us but doubt if we played 10 more games at Autzen against Cal they would be lucky to beat us 1-2 times IMO. 

I know USC and ASU will both be tough and we could lose one or both but I think we are going to win those games. I know it probably doesn't make sense but if we had beat Cal I think we would probably lose one of those games. 

UCLA could beat us especially at UCLA. UCLA the last few years always plays terrible the last 3 or 4 games and I think we will beat them. I'm not saying we will win out and we will probably lose at least one more game though. I'm just not sure which game and I'm hoping and praying we run the table. 

I usually go to all our bowl games and probably would be at the championship game if we did. Even losing JJ, Colvin and Paysinger we have the best offense in the nation. I think part of it is Dixon and out new OC plus Stewart staying healthy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



Tortimer said:


> I hate to say it but I think Cal is overrated.


I agree. In fact, I think even before the Ducks lost to them, they were overrated. But I think the Ducks are overrated too. Not because I'm a Beaver fan, but because they've played a pretty weak schedule so far and I think it's too early to rank a team (realistically) until after the season, or they've played a few teams who are upper echelon.



> I have thought that for a couple years. They are ok but not that great we just played tight and didn't run our offense like we should have. They did beat us but doubt if we played 10 more games at Autzen against Cal they would be lucky to beat us 1-2 times IMO.
> 
> I know USC and ASU will both be tough and we could lose one or both but I think we are going to win those games. I know it probably doesn't make sense but if we had beat Cal I think we would probably lose one of those games.
> 
> ...



They could run the gauntlet (well, remaining season). I just think it's a high order and it's too soon to say until after they play a high caliber team again and win against them (home or away).


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



Hap said:


> I agree. In fact, I think even before the Ducks lost to them, they were overrated. But I think the Ducks are overrated too. Not because I'm a Beaver fan, but because they've played a pretty weak schedule so far and I think it's too early to rank a team (realistically) until after the season, or they've played a few teams who are upper echelon.
> 
> They could run the gauntlet (well, remaining season). I just think it's a high order and it's too soon to say until after they play a high caliber team again and win against them (home or away).


You don't think the way we beat Michgan on the road was good? They haven't lost a game since and I wouldn't doubt they might even go to the Rose bowl with a win over Ohio State. I know they lost the first game but they were I think just not prepared and over looking them. I think Michgan knew and was more prepared for us and we could have scored 60 on them if we didn't make a few dumb mistakes and took it easy on them in the second half. There is no way we are overrated this year. I'm not saying we are going to run the table. Have you watch any of our games. If you have and even being a Beaver fan would have to admit our offense is really good. I do think we have a weak defense and give up way to many big plays. I'm not real crazy about our DC and wanted to replace him for a few years but they will never fire him unless we have a couple years with a losing record.

I would love to have OSU defense with our offense and then I think we could win a NCAA championship.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



Tortimer said:


> You don't think the way we beat Michgan on the road was good?


losing to Whatssamattu the week before didn't exactly seem to suggest they were tough competition then.



> If you have and even being a Beaver fan would have to admit our offense is really good. I do think we have a weak defense and give up way to many big plays. I'm not real crazy about our DC and wanted to replace him for a few years but they will never fire him unless we have a couple years with a losing record.
> 
> I would love to have OSU defense with our offense and then I think we could win a NCAA championship.


There is no denying that Oregon's offense is great. Their offense is exciting and their offense has been good for years now.

But defense wins bowl games.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



Hap said:


> losing to Whatssamattu the week before didn't exactly seem to suggest they were tough competition then.
> 
> But defense wins bowl games.


I think the Big Ten is overrated and down this year but I still think Michigan is the second best team in the conference and might even end up the best. 

I agree the Ducks have had a good offense for a long time but nothing like what we are doing right now. I have had season tickets and followed UO football since the 60's and I have never seen anything from the Ducks and any other team we have played having close to as good as our offense is right now. I have a feeling we will lose our OC next year but I'm hoping we have him at least another year to teach our new starting QB next year.

I agree defense wins bowls games and I wish we had a better defense. The one thing we have going for us is we can score on anybody(I know we didn't against Cal but we should have). Our best defense is our offense. We put so much pressure on the team they have to do things they normally don't. I know the SEC is rated high with all these great defensive teams but I think we can score on any of them. I just hope we have a chance to play one in the BCS championship.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

And a #5 ranking in the BCS standings as well! If we win the rest of our games, we've gotta make the championship game.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

...it is *NOT POSSIBLE *as they are going to lose at least one to three more games!!!


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



HAAK72 said:


> ...it is *NOT POSSIBLE *as they are going to lose at least one to three more games!!!


I know which one it'll be :biggrin:


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



Draco said:


> I know which one it'll be :biggrin:


...yes, the Civil War home winning streak will be ending this year!!!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



HAAK72 said:


> ...yes, the Civil War home winning streak will be ending this year!!!


maybe for Volleyball... :clap: 

The remaining schedule for the ducks is tough, but the home games favor them. I am not saying I think they will win out, but I can say I think they have a chance of winning out if they play their A game. IE 650+ yards, 50+ points and killer games by Dixon, Stewart and someone else steps up.


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

The Season Is Still Long.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

One thing is for certain:

It's going to be fun to watch.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

Honestly, here is how it will break down.

#1: Ohio State (if they remain unbeaten)
#2: 1-Loss Team from the SEC (Conference Champion)
#3: 1-Loss Team from the PAC-10.

This is of course expecting a few things to happen. First off, if you look at the remaining schedules, the pac-10 teams have tough schedules remaining. Arizona State (which if the run the table should be in the championship) still has to play UO, USC, UCLA and Cal, which is a pretty difficult schedule. Likewise, if UO takes out USC and Arizona State, they could push up to the top. Maybe USC could even get back. Not impossible.

The SEC is ridiculously competitive, and it seems like every team deserves a shot at the NC. 

My hope, much to the dismay of my mom's boyfriend (Ohio St. Alum) is that the buckeyes lose one game, and a team from the SEC and Pac10 play it out. Would love to see oregon there, despite being a beaver myself. I hate that I'm missing all these great games by being out of the country right now.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

I think it will be tough for Oregon to win out, but if they do, they'll definitely be in the Championship Game IMO.

The Ducks are fifth now. Their remaining schedule is better than Oklahoma's, so if both teams win out Oklahoma shouldn't overtake the Ducks in the standings.

The Ducks play ASU, which is number four at the moment. So win that one and leapfrog them, obviously.

That leaves only LSU, BC, and Ohio State ahead of the Ducks. IMO there is no way either Ohio State or Boston College will go undefeated. Neither of those teams is that good; they just haven't played anyone good yet. In fact, I think both are likely to lose this week.

Meanwhile, the Ducks will get a further boost in the rankings from beating Top 10 teams like USC and ASU (if they win). 

So, yeah, win out and they're in there, IMO.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



Tortimer said:


> I have a feeling we will lose our OC next year...


Chip Kelly was the at New Hampshire for 14 years and 8 as the OC, so I'm guessing he may be sticking around for a while. 

Next weekend is huge for the Ducks as all of the teams ahead of them are playing ranked oppontents.

Here are the schedules of all the teams ahead of or in contention with the Ducks. 

Ohio State 
10/27 at #25 Penn State 8:00 PM 
11/03 Wisconsin TBD 
11/10 Illinois TBD 
11/17 at #20 Michigan 12:00 PM 

Boston College
10/25 at #8 Va Tech 7:30 PM 
11/03 Florida St TBD 
11/10 at Maryland TBD 
11/17 at Clemson TBD 
11/24 Miami TBD 

LSU
11/03 at #24 Alabama 5:00 PM 
11/10 La Tech 8:00 PM 
11/17 at Ole Miss TBD 
11/23 Arkansas 3:30 PM 
SEC Championship Game?

Oklahoma
11/03 Texas A&M TBD 
11/10 Baylor TBD 
11/17 at Texas Tech 2:00 PM 
11/24 Oklahoma St TBD 

West Virginia
10/27 at Rutgers 12:00 PM 
11/08 Louisville 7:30 PM 
11/17 at Cincy TBD 
11/24 #23 UConn 12:00 PM 
12/01 Pittsburgh TBD 

ASU
10/27 #21 California 10:00 PM 
11/03 at #5 Oregon 3:30 PM 
11/10 at UCLA TBD 
11/22 #12 USC 8:00 PM 
12/01 Arizona 8:00 PM


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Ducks Heading North?*

Well... I am a Duck fan... but you got to win one at a time. Looking at the schedule I'd guess they'd lose two? One at least. Who knows... could be that magic season but one game with a few turnovers or some unlucky breaks and it could all change. It would be cool to play the Sooners though.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

I think that everyone is jumping the gun WAYYYYY too hard. There's still too damn much football to be played, and how many Duck teams have jumped out to the quick start and gotten everyone's hopes up and then choked in the national spotlight? Don't get me wrong, I'm a big Duck fan, but I'm still hedging my bets. The Ducks have the tools to beat USC, ASU, and everyone else, but they have to take it one game at a time and not look ahead. The Defense looked WAY too soft against a terrible Washington offense, and Aliotti needs to re-invent his defense in a week to deal with the Trojans.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



chris_in_pdx said:


> I think that everyone is jumping the gun WAYYYYY too hard.



Really? I was thinking the opposite. I was thinking this obviously isn't a Duck website because my view of skimmimg the thread, it seems like most posters get how hard it would be to win out from here.

Pac 10 is too loaded and even with the majority of games at home, to win out would take something special that it doesn't sound like many, if any, think it will happen.

For now, each game is big and each weekend is exciting . . . at least until the Ducks lose. SC this weekend . . . should be a fun week full of analysis.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

Well it is simple. The Ducks play ASU who is 4th, and they play USC. So they basically control their own destiny. I don't expect Boston College to still be there when the season is over, so if the Ducks take care of business I expect them to be in the championship game. But at the same time, the target on their back is growing bigger every game, and they have not demonstrated the ability to play good defense, which sooner or later will come back to bite you. It already has once.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Really? I was thinking the opposite. I was thinking this obviously isn't a Duck website because my view of skimmimg the thread, it seems like most posters get how hard it would be to win out from here.


It's not, it's a Blazers website.

But you'd have a hard time believing that since there are as many threads about the Ducks as there are about the game last night.

The Ducks have a good offense.
The Ducks defense is average.

They have a LONG way to go. If they can beat two of the big 3 remaining (USC, UCLA, ASU) then I think Duck fans can start thinking about BCS games. Otherwise, I think they'd best be prepared for the typical fall swoon.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

By the way, *Hap*, the weak schedule argument only works when you are winning close. Like in the case of Ohio State and Boston College. They are also beating significantly weaker teams, but only by minimal margins. Oregon has won their 6 games by an average of over 29 points. I'll go ahead and say that again, with emphasis.

*Oregon has won their 6 games by an average of over 29 points.*

Beating anybody by 4 touchdowns is an accomplishment. _Averaging_ that kind of a victory margin over 6 games is absolutely unheard of.

Now Oregon is going to get tested the next two weeks against USC and ASU. There's no doubt about that. But dismissing what they've done this year thus far is just silly - regardless of opponent.

-Pop


----------



## ElKoPay (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

Not only do the Ducks have to run the table, but they need help along the way. Beating USC and ASU is gonna be tough, but at home they have a chance. Winning on the road in UCLA is going to be tough. But they need other teams to lose.

The Ducks aren't going to get the nod for the championship game if other 1 loss teams like Oklahoma and LSU only have 1 loss as well. Those two teams are historically higher ranked than anybody in the Pac10 outside of USC. Plus they need Boston College to lose somewhere along the way as well. Also they need other 1 loss teams from leap-frogging them in the rankings. Teams like West Virginia & Virginia Tech will have an East Coast bias when it comes to the polls. I don't think the Ducks will get the national respect over any Big 12 or SEC team despite what the BCS standings suggest.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

I've been looking for an opening to let this out, so here goes:

NO WAY should LSU even be THINKING national title this year. Have you seen their remaining schedule??? #24 Alabama (6 wins), Louisiana Tech (2 wins), Mississippi (2 wins), Arkasas (4 wins). 'Bama (the only RANKED opponent on LSU's remaining schedule) looks pretty good, but beyond that that is one hell of a SOFT schedule.

On the flip-side, here is what Oregon faces the rest of the way: #12 USC (6 wins), #4 Arizona St. (7 wins), Arizona (2 wins), UCLA (5 wins), Oregon St. (4 wins).

So you tell me, why the HELL should LSU even be thinking about a shot at the national title right now??? 

I am just so sick and tired of the media honking on the SEC when the PAC-FRIGGIN-10 has, what... FOUR teams in the national Top 20??? 'Case you SEC homers need someone to do the math for you, that's 40% of the PAC-10 in the national Top 20.

Screw LSU. And screw the SEC. You inbred Southern sons-o-*****es need to take your God-damned blinders off. Same goes for you media honks who haven't done your homework and looked at LSU's remaining schedule vs. those of the rest of the PAC-10 contenders.

PBF


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



ProudBFan said:


> I've been looking for an opening to let this out, so here goes:
> 
> NO WAY should LSU even be THINKING national title this year. Have you seen their remaining schedule??? #24 Alabama (6 wins), Louisiana Tech (2 wins), Mississippi (2 wins), Arkasas (4 wins). 'Bama (the only RANKED opponent on LSU's remaining schedule) looks pretty good, but beyond that that is one hell of a SOFT schedule.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% about LSU and the SEC but I'm sure if LSU wins out they will be in the championship game. I'm hoping LSU loses this week because I can't see them losing any other games except maybe the SEC championship game but Sec other division is weak.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*

Of course its possible for them to get to the BCS Championship game if they keep winning. Duh!

Any chance we can merge this with the "Ducks Heading North" thread?


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



HAAK72 said:


> ...it is *NOT POSSIBLE *as they are going to lose at least one to three more games!!!


+1


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



B_&_B said:


> Of course its possible for them to get to the BCS Championship game if they keep winning. Duh!
> 
> Any chance we can merge this with the "Ducks Heading North" thread?


MERGED


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



ProudBFan said:


> I've been looking for an opening to let this out, so here goes:
> 
> NO WAY should LSU even be THINKING national title this year. Have you seen their remaining schedule??? #24 Alabama (6 wins), Louisiana Tech (2 wins), Mississippi (2 wins), Arkasas (4 wins). 'Bama (the only RANKED opponent on LSU's remaining schedule) looks pretty good, but beyond that that is one hell of a SOFT schedule.
> 
> ...


Are you really saying that LSU has a soft schedule? Don't forget that the games already played also count in the end. The PAC-10 has four teams in the top 20, but the SEC has 5, and two more that are ranked. LSU has _already beaten four top 20 teams_, while the Ducks have blown out unranked opponents and lost at home to the only ranked team they have played. Unfortunately, the BCS formulae no longer count margin of victory (which I think was an unwise overreaction to teams running up scores), or the Ducks would look better. But it's hard to argue if the Tigers can run through the SEC this year with only one loss (in 3OT no less) that there is a more deserving team for the NC game. It doesn't take an SEC homer to recognize that they really are the best conference in the country this year.

If anyone is undeserving, it will be Ohio State. Yeah, undefeated is great, but does someone deserve to be in the NC game if they haven't beaten a single top 10 team? Or even top 20? It's not their fault the rest of the Big-10 isn't very good this year, but how is it right to reward a team for not having any real tough matchups all year?

All this unexpected upheaval is just more evidence we need a playoff system. We can't count on two and exactly two consensus best teams emerging from the pack every year, as this year has amply demonstrated. We should keep the BCS formulae (with a few tweaks) to decide the seeding for the top 8, 12 or 16 teams, and then just let the games decide from there. The bowl system can go away, or remain as separate events for team outside of the playoffs.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



dudleysghost said:


> Are you really saying that LSU has a soft schedule? Don't forget that the games already played also count in the end. The PAC-10 has four teams in the top 20, but the SEC has 5, and two more that are ranked. LSU has _already beaten four top 20 teams_, while the Ducks have blown out unranked opponents and lost at home to the only ranked team they have played. Unfortunately, the BCS formulae no longer count margin of victory (which I think was an unwise overreaction to teams running up scores), or the Ducks would look better. But it's hard to argue if the Tigers can run through the SEC this year with only one loss (in 3OT no less) that there is a more deserving team for the NC game. It doesn't take an SEC homer to recognize that they really are the best conference in the country this year.
> 
> If anyone is undeserving, it will be Ohio State. Yeah, undefeated is great, but does someone deserve to be in the NC game if they haven't beaten a single top 10 team? Or even top 20? It's not their fault the rest of the Big-10 isn't very good this year, but how is it right to reward a team for not having any real tough matchups all year?
> 
> All this unexpected upheaval is just more evidence we need a playoff system. We can't count on two and exactly two consensus best teams emerging from the pack every year, as this year has amply demonstrated. We should keep the BCS formulae (with a few tweaks) to decide the seeding for the top 8, 12 or 16 teams, and then just let the games decide from there. The bowl system can go away, or remain as separate events for team outside of the playoffs.


You forgot Michigan was and is a ranked team we beat bad at there place. You notice they haven't lost a game since and have a decent chance to go to the Rose Bowl. I think they will have at least a 50% chance of beating Ohio State at home. I have watched many SEC games this year and most of LSU games and I'm not impressed. They were lucky in two of those games. I know if LSU runs the table they will be in the championship game and they probably deserve it but not by much. If you listen to a lot of the media they buildup the SEC way to much IMO and thinks LSU walks on water. I think 3-4 of the Pac-10 teams could beat LSU.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



Tortimer said:


> You forgot Michigan was and is a ranked team we beat bad at there place. You notice they haven't lost a game since and have a decent chance to go to the Rose Bowl. I think they will have at least a 50% chance of beating Ohio State at home. I have watched many SEC games this year and most of LSU games and I'm not impressed. They were lucky in two of those games. I know if LSU runs the table they will be in the championship game and they probably deserve it but not by much. If you listen to a lot of the media they buildup the SEC way to much IMO and thinks LSU walks on water. I think 3-4 of the Pac-10 teams could beat LSU.


Yeah, well it's pretty obvious you're a Ducks fan and not a neutral observer. Would you be saying the Ducks don't deserve to be in the title game if they had the LSU Tigers record? Yeah right.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: OT: Is it still possible for the Ducks to get into the Championship Game?*



dudleysghost said:


> All this unexpected upheaval is just more evidence we need a playoff system. We can't count on two and exactly two consensus best teams emerging from the pack every year, as this year has amply demonstrated. We should keep the BCS formulae (with a few tweaks) to decide the seeding for the top 8, 12 or 16 teams, and then just let the games decide from there. The bowl system can go away, or remain as separate events for team outside of the playoffs.


A bit premature for that. I'd wait until the last week or two until I start making judgements about it. Teams could still win or lose, and for all we know, two teams may emerge as the consensus top two.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

dudleysghost said:


> Yeah, well it's pretty obvious you're a Ducks fan and not a neutral observer.


Didn't I read other posts by you taking swipes at UO a month back in this same thread? Seems Tortimer isn't the only biased observer with an opinion on the Ducks chances. You wouldn't by chance be a Beaver would you... the irony of a Beaver saying what you did about "not being a neutral observer" would be pretty funny.

I do agree with your thoughts on LSU and Ohio State though, dispite my being a Duck. 

STOMP


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

STOMP said:


> Didn't I read other posts by you taking swipes at UO a month back in this same thread? Seems Tortimer isn't the only biased observer with an opinion on the Ducks chances. You wouldn't by chance be a Beaver would you... the irony of a Beaver saying what you did about "not being a neutral observer" would be pretty funny.
> 
> I do agree with your thoughts on LSU and Ohio State though, dispite my being a Duck.
> 
> STOMP


Yes I am a Beaver fan, but you won't catch me using the kind of logical gymnastics that allows one to discount something as glaring as LSUs strength of schedule, or whatever the equivalent would be. I don't remember what swipes I took, other than to explain how the many claims in here of the Ducks superior non-conference schedules was empirically false, at least in recent years. I remember taking a swipe at Ducks fans who are so blinded by homerism that they make such claims without bothering to have them be true, but I don't remember trashing the football team. I even just said I think the BCS should go back to counting margin of victory in the calculations, because it would benefit a team like the Ducks that hasn't beaten any top teams, but have won all their games by convincing margins.

One could assume every fan is biased and the truth of any statement thereof is relative, but I don't see it that way. I think it's possible to be a fan of a particular football team without completely abandoning ones rational faculties, although it's clear many choose to be irrational on purpose, for fun. I don't usually want to piss on that and try to ruin it for people, but I'm a big proponent of giving teams a fair ranking, which requires real consideration for SOS, because the nutty system we have depends on it for bowl berths. So when I see people ignoring or distorting SOS, that's when I feel the need to speak out. Other than that, I'm fine with reading people making competing and unfounded claims about their team as if it was a sport in itself, without getting involved myself.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

I took at look at the SEC and most of them will play their 5 schools in their conference (east/west) and then play 2 or 3 teams in the opposite conference in the SEC. I think now of the round-robin schedule of the Pac-10, the Pac-10 is a stronger conference but air play or ESPN commentators will pick the SEC as a slightly stronger conference. Its been a joke for the past 10 years, that the SEC is stronger with its stereotypes, bogus, etc. I think a bowl should be decided between the Pac-10 winner and SEC winner to prove them (espn/writers) wrong for a while in a BCS bowl.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I think when it comes down to it, an 8-team playoff is needed. Takes 3 weeks instead of all the time off before the bowl game. Just do a game every 2 weeks (helps to rest players, avoid injuries). 

Maybe even a four team playoff would work, but 8-team would ensure that there is probably a representative from ALL of the major conferences, and multiple ones from the good leagues (pac 10 and sec).


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

dudleysghost said:


> Yes I am a Beaver fan, but you won't catch me using the kind of logical gymnastics that allows one to discount something as glaring as LSUs strength of schedule, or whatever the equivalent would be. I don't remember what swipes I took, other than to explain how the many claims in here of the Ducks superior non-conference schedules was empirically false, at least in recent years. I remember taking a swipe at Ducks fans who are so blinded by homerism that they make such claims without bothering to have them be true, but I don't remember trashing the football team. I even just said I think the BCS should go back to counting margin of victory in the calculations, because it would benefit a team like the Ducks that hasn't beaten any top teams, but have won all their games by convincing margins.
> 
> One could assume every fan is biased and the truth of any statement thereof is relative, but I don't see it that way. I think it's possible to be a fan of a particular football team without completely abandoning ones rational faculties, although it's clear many choose to be irrational on purpose, for fun. I don't usually want to piss on that and try to ruin it for people, but I'm a big proponent of giving teams a fair ranking, which requires real consideration for SOS, because the nutty system we have depends on it for bowl berths. So when I see people ignoring or distorting SOS, that's when I feel the need to speak out. Other than that, I'm fine with reading people making competing and unfounded claims about their team as if it was a sport in itself, without getting involved myself.


wow thats a lot of wind. Just look back a couple posts and you are blowing off Tortimer's thoughts as biased dispite him/her not making these strength of schedule claims... they were just pointing out your logical gymnastics (or maybe it was just a misstatement?) that Oregon _"lost at home to the *only* ranked team they have played."_ as Cal was not the only ranked team that Oregon has played. 

Heres a current link to the polls http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsindex

...and Michigan is ranked in all of them. Oregon did soundly crush Michigan on the road earlier this season in the Big House... right? 

It's not hard to look up your broad swipes at an Oregon education... they are on page 4 of this thread. 

I'm sure I'm not the only one who finds it pretty hypocritical (and funny!) for a Beaver fan to tell a Duck fan that they are too biased to be able to view their fav team through neutral eyes... especially when said Duck fan hasn't said what you're attributing to them in the first place.

STOMP


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I admit I'm a big Duck fan and probably a little biased. You keep saying we didn't win any top teams but what I was saying you forgot about Michigan at the big house. We just didn't beat them we destroyed Michigan like nobody has done in the big house for a very long time. If we do end up playing Michigan in the Rose Bowl they might play better but we will beat them big again. I'm sure they don't want any part of us again in the Rose Bowl. 

I still think from watching many SEC games they are overrated. Sure LSU has or will play those 5 ranked teams from the SEC but most SEC teams play a very weak non-conference schedule. Oregon this year scheduled Michigan on the road, Fresno State and Houston. Michigan has won ever game since we beat them and has a decent chance to go to the Rose Bowl. Houston is 4-3 and played Alabama (SEC) close on the road and lost 30-24. Freseno State is 5-2 and lost to a ranked team in Texas A&M 47-45 in OT on the road and has won every game after we beat them. We beat all 3 teams fairly easy. I'm not sure on LSU non-conf schedule but when I looked a while back I don't think it was very tough. SEC teams usually say they don't need to schedule a tough non-conf schedule because their conference is so strong.

I'm not going to probably respond to any more of your posts about this because you are probably just a Beaver fan and wouldn't listen to reason anyway. I'm not saying all Beaver fans wouldn't listen to reason either.

One more thing I think Stanford has a chance to beat OSU this weekend. I think Stanford is a lot better this year. They are still not great but can compete with a lot of teams. I still think OSU will win but it is going to be closer and harder them most people think.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Tortimer said:


> One more thing I think Stanford has a chance to beat OSU this weekend. I think Stanford is a lot better this year. They are still not great but can compete with a lot of teams. I still think OSU will win but it is going to be closer and harder them most people think.


You sure are going out on a limb with that one. Stanford beat USC and beat Arizona last week, so obviously they have a chance to beat OSU. BUT, OSU's defense is good, real good, so I dont think it will happen. :biggrin:


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

B_&_B said:


> You sure are going out on a limb with that one. Stanford beat USC and beat Arizona last week, so obviously they have a chance to beat OSU. BUT, OSU's defense is good, real good, so I dont think it will happen. :biggrin:


I agree but I hear all the time from so of the people I go to the Duck games with telling me Stanford is just bad. Even after they play us tough the first half and beat USC. They keep telling me Stanford is bad and/or lucky I don't think they are bad or lucky. Stanford's new coach is doing a good job with the talent he has and I think they are going to improve next year. I also hear a lot of OSU fans saying Arizona is good and will give us trouble but Stanford beat them on the road. I still think OSU will win because of their defense which is very good. I do think OSU can't have as many turn overs as the have had in some of the games and beat Stanford.


----------

